# Onglet Safari



## amd12354 (27 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Lorsque je fais un double clic sur un emplacement vide de la barre des onglets de Safari un nouvel onglet s'ouvre. Seulement c'est une réplique de celui immédiatement à gauche. Y a-t-il un moyen pour que le nouvel s'ouvre systématiquement sur ma page d'accueil.
Sous Firefox c'est possible grâce au plugin TBM. Mais sous Safari est ce possible? Merci.


----------



## Fìx (27 Novembre 2011)

Salut à toi!....

Tout d'abord, bienvenue sur Macgé! 


-----------------------------------

Bon, maintenant pour ta question...

J'espère ne pas te faire fuir d'entrée..... mais dis moi..... franchement.... as-tu essayé de faire un peu le tour des préférences de Safari pour voir si y'avait pas un truc qui clochait? 

Moi quand j'ouvre les préférences, premier onglet (Général), 5ème ligne, je vois : "Les nouveaux onglets s'ouvrent avec.... " ... et là j'ai un volet à choix multiples.... 


Avant de chercher un plugin... peut-être peux-tu regarder dans ce coin là?..


----------



## amd12354 (28 Novembre 2011)

C'est vrai, je suis allé un peu vite sur les préférences de Safari si bien que je n'ai pas franchement prêté attention à cette fonctionnalité.:rose:
C'est sympa de pas ta part pour ma question, qui est maintenant résolue.

Bonne journée à toi!


----------



## marctiger (28 Novembre 2011)

C'est valable sur Firefox aussi (pas besoin de plugin), tu choisis ta page d'accueil ou une page vide... 

Et bienvenue.


----------



## amd12354 (28 Novembre 2011)

Merci pour laccueil, j'apprécie


----------

